# Meat birds



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Getting 20 meat birds. (I've never had meat birds before) do they roost? And does any one know where we can get 100 pounds of feed cheep or some what cheep? In Vermont?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Does any one have meat birds?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Does any one know?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Um I don't have meat birds but I'm pretty sure tractor supply has some feed of some kind
Sorry i don't have a lot of info 
Olivia


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, meat birds roost just like laying hens. You might try a local tractor supply for feed purposes. What type of meat birds are you getting exactly?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Talk to buckeye. He does meat and dual purpose birds. He's in Ohio but would be able to steer you in the right direction. He's been doing meat for many years. Shumaker Farms is also a great resource.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks you all I will talk to him but how do I talk to him on here?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Private messages


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh ok I will!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They're both crazy busy with hatching and shipping eggs and chicks. Might take a while for a response. It's not you, it's that they're just so busy right now.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok how do I get his username to click on?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

soccerchicken12 said:


> Does any one have meat birds?


 we have been messing around with a few DP buff orpingtons
we put the extra roos in a coop inside the woodshed
we give them high protein game bird pellets once they get some size to them (at about 8 weeks)
however if you have some of those cornish X birds they are probably raised differently. 
you can also do a quick search for "how to raise meat birds"
i'm sure there are a number of different ways to do it & still get good results

good luck
piglett


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks y'all


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have my first Cornish cross growing now, only going on 2 weeks,, and they are starting to dwarf my 4 week olds. Picking them up, the feel like jello ish...... I have them on grower, but cheap doesn't come into the equation.. I am in Texas, good luck, that is gonna be a big butcher day for you!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya! They feel like jello? Lol


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

soccerchicken12 said:


> Ya! They feel like jello? Lol


Yess indeed! The wife says it is just big breast a growing!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Yess indeed! The wife says it is just big breast a growing!


 can we get a pic?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

These are from last week...



piglett said:


> can we get a pic?


I have some on my thread as well "new meat birds". But I need to get a new one for this week, those guys grow fast, I just need them to feather out some so I can get them on some grass!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I got one like that at Agway. They told me buff orp but I'm sceptical. She's much smaller than the BR and has smaller feet and beak too. I'm wondering about banty and I just don't have confidence in buff orp. Now she could just be like 7-10 days behind the others so seems smaller. But I know orps are pretty big chickens and I just don't see her getting that big. I'll have to post some pics so you guys can throw out your opinions. Lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i see 1 roo in the pic, i have had buff orpingtons that were small & even stayed small once they were adults


----------



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

We have meat birds. We get our feed at Tractor supply. If you have 20 birds, you will go through that 100 lbs in no time


----------

